# Cypriano de Rore is a key figure in franco-flemish school of Burgundy vox musicum!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have almost everything by the Rore on the market, im aa strong advocate of his skill , talent,, grandeur, outspoken excellence, to be convince try Hilliard Ensemble Le Vergine, lovely flow of vocal wave flow just like water another great offering is of course graindelavoix, Brabant release is well done,i hhave he ricercare sadely it's split up in two , oh christ ffor the love of god  same for my tallis scholars i have download, a necessary mean nowaday.

But i wont to put something new on the table see De Rore made Organ works too, and there are rare fews cd , lp whit the rore on instrumental side of thing, he an incredible musician, a name to remenber.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Are you sure he made left organ music? I knew that Cabezon and maybe others left transcriptions, but I didn’t know about anything else. I like his madrigals very much, and it’s on my list of things to do to explore his church music - Paul van Nevel recorded some masses I think.

I assume you’ve heard Bjorne Schmelzer’s de Rore. Another one I like very much is Rooley’s warm and lyrical one, and Campagnia del Madrigale released a very Italianate operatic one a few months ago.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Schmelzer's de Rore is a bit crazy, but in exciting sort of way. I don't know what's wrong with Cantus webpage. I wanted to look up Anthony Rooley Rore cd, but my computer antivirus program went mad and kept throwing windows with warnings the whole minute after I hurriedly closed the window.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Let me mention this excellent recording with a few songs by De Rore. The approach is not unlike a Schmelzer's, but less mad dog.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Anyone wanting a better understanding of what de Rore is about by way of an analysis of his madrigal 'Amor ben mi credevo' should find this video enlightening. Elam Rotem is the director of the all male vocal ensemble Profeti della Quinta. The group have just released a very nice CD called 'Amor, fortuna e morte', which includes five of de Rore's madrigals from Books 1 and 2 as well as 2 arranged for lute and follows the evolution of the Italian madrigal from de Rore to Monteverdi.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Anyone wanting a better understanding of what de Rore is about by way of an analysis of his madrigal 'Amor ben mi credevo' should find this video enlightening. Elam Rotem is the director of the all male vocal ensemble Profeti della Quinta. The group have just released a very nice CD called 'Amor, fortuna e morte', which includes five of de Rore's madrigals from Books 1 and 2 as well as 2 arranged for lute and follows the evolution of the Italian madrigal from de Rore to Monteverdi.


Thanks Rick. An excellent presentation, and worth watching even for those who won't quite grasp some of the technical details on modes and cadences.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Cypriano de Rore wrote an important set of vespers, along with Willaert’s, these were as far as I can see the most important contributions to the genre before Monteverdi. 

Or am I missing some other important early settings of vespers? And has anyone recorded De Rore’s Vespers?


----------

